
USA and USSR planned to nuke the moon out of existence - vezycash
https://nypost.com/2017/05/01/usa-and-ussr-planned-to-nuke-the-moon-out-of-existence/
======
pixl97
Clickbait title, not by the poster, but by the author themselves. No, they
were not going to 'evaporate the moon'. Just set a nuke off on it.

